# Bolens 1254 Restoration



## A2lute (Nov 2, 2016)

So I picked this junker up for 75. I know the engine turns over and so does the hydraulic pump and generator. So I figured going in if nothing else I have some good parts for my uncle's 1050! But right now I am putting together an electrolysis bath big enough to hold and clean the tins. I have some wood to make side panels, then will line the wood box with a blanket to cover any splinters/sharp edges and put a drop cloth to hold the water/solution in. I haven't had to clean something this big before so I don't know what challenges this will pose...


----------



## A2lute (Nov 2, 2016)

I removed *most of the tins last night. Some will have to have nuts/bolts torched off and I didn't feel like doing that when really tired at the end of the night. 

So I tried to test the rear diff instead but it was seized! So I pulled the wheel, and gently whacked the diff adjustment back and forth 1/16 of a turn until it moved by hand, wire brushed the threads, and kroiled the crap out if until I could run it back and forth by hand. I still couldn't turn the right rear wheel by hand. the left has the pin pulled and freewheels fine. I decided to split the tractor and pulled the rear end off since I will have to do that anyway. Pictures up in the next few days.

I noticed I have some hub wobble, it probably needs bushings, seals, and an endplay adjustment. But right now I'm worried about not being able to turn the right tire/axle. Has anyone heard of these binding? should I be expecting major transmission damage?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds more like the differential lock is frozen in the locked position.
You'll probably have to disassemble it and free it up,like bfoster did.
Check his thread"Bolens 1050 transmission",in the Bolens forum.


----------



## A2lute (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for the tip! I have a slide hammer that should make that nice and easy for me. I acutually spent last night doing tranny work on my Explorer so no tractor pictures or work today. Life happens


----------



## A2lute (Nov 2, 2016)

Okay, So I have a few pictures here, two of the tractor as it sits split in two, and one of the tool storage under going electrolysis. the part to be cleaned is hooked up to the negative terminal of a manual battery charger, sacrificial cathodes to the positive terminal. the cathodes are eaten up as the rust is chemically broken down. I prefer carbon cathodes as the black coating left behind on the part is not prone to flash rust. There are more details to this but I think you guys would rather just see the before and after.


----------

